# Big horn draft saddle # 1680



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Can't help you but I'm wondering what the difference is in the draft cross and the extra wide in leather and cordura, if the trees are the same. There is nothing mentioned on tree width or rocker.


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> Can't help you but I'm wondering what the difference is in the draft cross and the extra wide in leather and cordura, if the trees are the same. There is nothing mentioned on tree width or rocker.


this is the information and the model I want 
16" Big Horn Draft Cross Horse Saddle 1680


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Big horns are good middle of the road saddles. No problems with the quality of the leather. No it isn't a high end fantastic saddle that I have to reach out and touch but it's a good saddle. I have no experience with the draft saddle. I do have a big horn endurance that I love. It's an older one. I bought it used. It's holding up just fine.

My chunky belgian mare fit just fine in an saddle with an extra wide gullet. Never needed to search for a specialty tree which tends to kick up the price.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I guess it depends on the horse you are riding. I ride my corriente, which is a 7" gullet, fairly flat bar angle, bit of rock to the tree, on a pure percheron gelding and it JUST fits. His sister though would need the 8" gullet.

I have a bighorn leather endurance and my BO has the same model. Another boarder has a different model and yet another has a synthetic. We all like them, they are very functional and wear fairly well. Not a saddle that you want to oooh and ahhh over, but nice. Then again, they ones I want to drool over are $2000+, so I guess that stands to reason.

Any how, over all I find they fit narrow, and have a fair bit of rock to their standard trees.


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

BlueSpark said:


> I guess it depends on the horse you are riding.
> 
> Any how, over all I find they fit narrow, and have a fair bit of rock to their standard trees.


just trail ridiing ...I'm addicted to saddles but do like a good looking saddle ...this has a 8" gullet ...I'm pretty sure it'll fit...
what do you mean by a fair bit of rock to their trees...does this mean even if it fits will tilt a bit forward at the shoulders...I hate when saddles do that ...I wish someone would post a pic of a horse with a 1680 on its back


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't have a 1680, so your out of luck here. Rock or 'rocker' is how curved the tree is. My appy has a very flat, straight back, so she needs very little, if any. Saddles with too much curve in the tree pop up in the back when tightened, despite being the right width, and tend to not distribute pressure evenly, so With her I'm having to find a saddle that's very 'straight'. My arab is the opposite. A saddle needs a fair bit of 'rocker' to fit her curvy back, the straight saddle that would work on my appy would 'bridge' on her, causing uncomfortable pressure points front and back.

bar angle is equally confusing. you can have a 7" gullet with a fairly angled tree, or the same gullet width with a flatter angle. Both would be "FQHB", but not necessarily fit the same horses.

when I think of a draft tree, I think wide, fairly straight tree, flat bar angle. I don't know if big horn agrees?:lol: if that is their definition of a draft tree, does your horse have that back shape?


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

it would be for this guy


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Well isn't he a squishy bit of cuteness!

My endurance is on the narrower side so I'm no help there. The one thing I would be concerned with a halflinger is might the draft saddle be too long?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The 1680 is the widest or should I say flattest bar angle bighorn makes, I think it would fit you tank :lol::lol:

Bighorn makes a great saddle for the money spent, quality leather and good workmanship.


.


----------

